# 2007 SHOW RALLIES



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have just had confirmation of the club pitch bookings for all the show rallies listed in the Rally/Meets section at the bottom of the main page.

Although not all of them can be booked with the organisers yet you can put your names down provisionally in this section, you just change yourself to confirmed when you have booked.

It would be quite helpful if you could do this so I have a rough idea of how many are likely to go to try to ensure I have enough spaces booked.

Look forward to seeing some new faces next year and meeting up with old friends again. In the meantime hope you all have a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------

